# Piercing-do not read if your squeimish!



## Myia09 (Mar 5, 2010)

So, I got my 0 gauge conch piercings today.

I knew punching the cartlitge is extremley painful, and it was everything and more. 

They take a very sharp "punch" (Yes, think a paper punch, but much sharper) and take out my ear cartlige. 

They did the right side, and sure enough there were problems and they had to cut out some more of my ear-thats right- cut out.

The punch itself was pretty painful, but the cutting I didn't feel, I could just HEAR it.

When it came to the second one, I almost didn't go through. I just didn't know if I could do it. 

But finally I just said DO IT

And it was even more painful than the first (of course)

But they were pretty quick, I have an amazing piercer. They are now sore (Of course) but well. 

The gross-ness of the situation? He showed me the chunk of ear that he punched out. LOL. It was really gross...think pig ear! 

Haha, now that I grossed you out, here is a photo of it fresh. I only have my camera phone, so its not great quality, but alas.







It looks larger than it really is, because of swelling, and the jewrley (I have a thick o-ring around the jewlrey to keep it in place)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 5, 2010)

i have to ask if in the future you decide to take them out will the hole close or will you forever have a whole in your cartilage?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh Myia..that made my ears hurt just reading this lol


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will always have some type of hole..they do get smaller and I have even seen that will close up completley, but that isn't always the case.

Which is super funny considering I hate streached ears..I think they are tasteless and people will regret them.

I get a lot of the "Forever" talk, but I have been waiting to get this pericing for 2 years, and yes I am willing to be 40 and 80 with holes in my ears.

Its the same with my tattoos..all but one of my tattoos have meaning, as they all will. I am not planning on being Kat Von D, but I will be tattooed. I come from a heavily tattooed family. Do I regret any? Nope. I put time and love into what I do to my body.

(And if your wondering what that one tattoo is-its a "Crashed" paper airplane)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh my I didn't know people pierced that part like that. 
At work we have a couple of people who pierced there ear lob like that.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 6, 2010)

They also do the back of the neck


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2010)

In a weird way...I do like them!

I want my septum done so bad! I also wish I never took my gauges out - I had 0's because that is all my ears could keep.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2010)

Eeeek!!!!!!!! NO wonder I've never been tempted to do this.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have had my neck done. It was really cool, but it just didn't work (brushing hair, boyfriends, ect)

It looks a lot better in person.

Rebecca, it isn't "pierced" its streached. People have streached lobes. 

I woke up this morning with a literal mountian of dried blood behind the left ear..it was gross. I have to admit. 
But sleeping wasn't too bad, and its a slightly achy but nothing bad.

I also have some really awesome jewlerey lined up..I really dislike the jewlrey i have now (Its blue glass, but it looks black in the photo) but glass is the best way to heal..and I can't change my jewlrey until 6 months.

Here is what I am getting:
http://www.bodyartforms.com/product...s&gauge=2g&dwzPage=13&ProductID=5248&index=17
http://www.bodyartforms.com/product...ordDisplay=&Filter=Yes&ProductID=6984&index=1


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 6, 2010)

Ouchies! A girl at school has piercings in the weirdest places. Her hands, and under her tongue. I don't get why she got under her tongue done. You can see it unless she shows you lol


----------



## Lestette (Mar 6, 2010)

It looks really awesome! The painful part only lasts so long, but the piercing you can have forever. 
I only have a few piercings myself, but I did most of them myself. I have my labret done, which I did myself and I use to have the side of my lip done (also by me) and a few on my ears.
I do not recommend piercing yourself btw. It is dangerous. I was young a foolish.  Lol.
Congrats on the new piercings!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 7, 2010)

I redid my eyebrow right before practice Tuesday night..then promptly stop dropped and rolled, jamming my helmet into it..this is what it looks like tonight..Saturday..

(I also had my nose stud fixed Friday night. I apparently lost the last one in my sleep, so she quickly put a nose screw in when she redid my eyebrow, because I thought I would like it. I didn't, it was too small and the screw made a weird sensation in my nose, so she put the leberet stud back in, which is a bigger gauge, and she has to bend my nose a weird way to get it in, not to mention my piercing hole had begun to close on the smaller screw. So I cried like a baby, and hence why my nose looks highly irritated)

Here's me with all my head adornments..(we won't show my others below the neck)







Looks like nice eyeshadow.. right?


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2010)

i love piercings! myia it looks so cute!

i am planning on getting my tongue redone on the 16th.

after that i really want to get my nose done, and an earl piercing (a septum)

also planning on getting my tragus done on each side.

and a couple others, that i don't think i will list here. . . lol


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a cartilage piercing that I gauged from a 20 to a 14 but that's as hard core as I get. Your piercing looks great! I wouldn't get it... but I'm glad you're happy with it. And there are tons of pretty plugs out there! Once it's healed you are going to have a lot of fun with it.

I know you're probably very schooled in after care, but I highly recommend this product. It's a can of sterile saline solution that you spray onto the skin or onto a q-tip/cotton ball. I loved this stuff while I was healing my tragus piercing. It's also nice and cool so it feels really good on your hot skin. You can find it at Wal-Greens and probably any other drug store or pharmacy. It should be in the bandaid/burn care aisle. I think it costs about $4-5 and the can lasts for a few weeks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2010)

I looked even though I am extremely squeemish! I could barely get my ears pierced.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use pure saline from a pharmacy store 

And GoinBackToCali, I don't know what league you are in, but the Arizona League(In which I am fresh meat in) your not allowed to having piercings during the season, for that reason. I really hope you don't get MRSA or some other kind of infection!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2010)

Gulf Coast Rollergirls..newest addition to the Renegades..i'm league founder..we pretty much do what we want.

This is 2.5 years into my derby career for me..and the majority of the local WFTDA's as well as independent's and us new renegades all skate with piercings.

My best friend is JackRabbit Slams of the Furious Truckstop Waitresses from Tuscon, AZ Roller Derby, which is WFTDA also skates with piercings as do the majority of her teammates.

Good luck with your fresh meat season..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2010)

I was just thinking..if AZ League isn't allowed to have piercings during the season.."for that reason," and you hope I don't get a Staph infection, I scrolled up and saw where you started your thread with the opening sentence "So, I got my 0 gauge conch piercings today." and the title of the thread is even "Piercing-do not read if your squeimish!"

Since the derby season just started..are you not in fact, breaking your league rule?

Since I have actually slammed my ear into another girls helmet, and vice versa, while doing a can opener, the risk for your rook is just as great as me ramming my helmet into my brow bone on a regular basis..


----------



## Malexis (Mar 8, 2010)

I have my lobes stretched to twos but i thought that if you punch it out that it wont close down because the piece of ear was taken out instead of stretched. am i wrong? Either way, looks very painful! lol cant wait to see it when its all healed up.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you trying to be mean or something? I didn't mean to be rude. 
Were not allowed to get piercings DURING season. We are allowed to have piercings. But were also not allowed to get tatttoos, because your putting yourself at risk for infection and perm messing up your tattoos or piercings.

I am fresh meat, meaning this season I sit out, I just pass out flyers, do advertising, and I do practice but I don't battle. I still have a lot of training to do before I play in a game. Yes of course we fall and such, butI am not putting my piercings at risk during where I am bumping into girls, fighing, or such. I have also taken a 3 week break from skating so they can heal (Which as a non-player, I can do)

I am not familiar with the Tucson league or its policies,but we like to play by the rules and what is safe for the players.

In fact, by piercing yourself or getting a tattoo during skating season you are putting yourself at a high infection (or rejection, or complete removal) risk, period. I wasn't trying to be rude. I was simply stating a fact.

An eyebrow piercing isn't worth it getting ripped out, or getting infected, or the scar tissue it will leave behind. I much rather have it heal off-season and wear a safe retainer during games.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Malexis wrote: *


> I have my lobes stretched to twos but i thought that if you punch it out that it wont close down because the piece of ear was taken out instead of stretched. am i wrong? Either way, looks very painful! lol cant wait to see it when its all healed up.



No, you are right for the most part it will not grow back, BUT it still can, possibly. The cart is just more damaged. I have friends who have had theirs healed up completley, and it is very common to take it out and shrink. 

But don't worry, I am perfectly fine with have 0g holes in my ears


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 8, 2010)

*its not letting me edit my posts..

What I am saying is, yes there is always risk for a healed peircing to be ripped out, or damaged.

But when you introduce a fresh pericing or tattoo, your putting yourself at a higher risk, especially for infection, and a high risk of MRSA.

Healed piercings may get bumped and swollen, but for the most part will not become infected or something worse.

The fact you "Redid it right before practice" shows that it had no time to swell down or even slightly heal in any way.

And it also shows that your piercer has no concern for your well-being or health, because I know of no good piercer who would pierce someone esp right before a bout. 
The sweat itself (and if you were wearing makeup) is enough reason for infection and rejection.
If you yourself pierced it, well I am not even going to go into that and the argument is finished.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2010)

are you serious..

SERIOUS...

That's all they let you do?

That is a WASTE of talent....

We take the approach of "your never gonna learn derby unless you jump in".. so we spend time training you with your falls, drills, and hitting...for 6 to 8 weeks, and if you've caught on and your skating is up to par..your in like flynn, if not, you continue on with the freshies.... we even do stuff like their fresh meats against ours.. Our April 11th Scrimmage is our Freshies against SouthSide Roller Derbies Freshies..

EVERYBODY hands out flyers..everybody does advertising..we've found that's how girls get discouraged and feel less than important..Teamwork..

Yeah I prolly shouldnt do my eyebrow.. but I missed it, and to be honest the more careful I am NOT to hit it..it seems like the more and more I DO hit it..

And no, im not being rude or mean..it's hard to read emotion or feelings or thought in text..it did read that way though I reckon...I didnt realize thats how ya'll do fresh meats..every league here in Texas locally does it like we do, except for Austin.. you spend a full 12 months being trained..then somebody has to die or quit before you move up..


BTW- I own my rink.. if you need gear..let me know.. we order at cost..I can let your order on our account and ship to you...

The exact same gear I started out with, which was boxer skates with sure grip fugitive wheel upgrades, pro tech helmet, with protech knee pads elbow pads and wrist guards..I paid $400... my girls get it whole sale, skates pads and all..$170..

But..I will tell you if you havnt been told yet..187 knee pads... seriously..187's...when your my age, you will look back and go "I am so glad that old fat derby girl told me to get some 187's back in the day, because i still have knee's left and no back problems"

Rock on!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2010)

And.. I didn't tell her (my piercer)where I was going.. once I told her Friday night what I did. she chewed my fluffybunnybottom out..


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 8, 2010)

lol ok. Well, I started very novice..not knowing how to skate. Now I can skate, but I really need practice as my braking is not very good. They take in everyone of all levels as long as you have the attitude and spirit, and you due training until you are good enough to play. 
We all advertise and such, but the Fresh Meat tend to do it a lot more. 

The only thing I dislike is te $40 a month you pay to be in the team..on and off season..
It is why I might not ever play because IDK if I can afford it.

Yeah, I need some more pads..I got some old plain ones! And new skates..lol..mine are pretty worn and they are the old fashioned above ankle. 

Here is a better photo of my conch, hwoever


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 8, 2010)

Why are you not doing Pin Up Modeling? You certainly have the look for it..I have a girl who is..less attractive than you and she makes ALOT...I would do a search for it, or I could ask my girl how she got started, I know she just harassed photogs who were in the local rockabilly scene for a long time..

$40 is the norm, actually on the cheap side.. 

Don't get Boxer skates, alot of new girls do because they are new and don't know, and they are cheap..around $135 with shipping retail, we pay $70 from the rink.. but they are literally like a a pair of boxy shoes, with a board on the bottom that just happens to have wheels on it..

I wore them for a year, upgraded to Riedells..they have their own suspension system each wheel articulated.. it's like skating with shocks.. you can get entry level Rogues for $169..

Again.. your really, strikingly pretty..


----------



## PrincessCharming (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to meet another piercing enthusiast!I have a total of twenty three piercings so far. (All very tasteful.) People are amazed that my favourite colour is pink and I'm not an emo. Your conch piercing is absolutely stunning, tres chic.ink iris:


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2010)

i am going to get my septum done in a few hours!!!!

i am so excited! will post photos when i am done!


----------



## PrincessCharming (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't wait!! ink iris:


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG! i LOVE it!

it hardly hurt at all to get my septum pierced!

photos!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha.. you RAWK!!!!!!!

It looks GREAT!

I got my conch pierced last night and 2 new shamrock tattoo's..I don't think I have the cajones Myia does for the dermal punch.

I love my septum piercing.


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome! 
I' ve got a 0ga conche too, but I stretched it up from 10 ga. I want to get my other side punched at 0 though to match it up.

Also have 2 4 ga upper cartilage piercings, 1 inch lobes, 7/16" septum and 4 ga tongue


----------



## pbheather (Mar 26, 2010)

I've always been jealous of Roller Derby girls. They're a lot stronger and a lot braver than me. I just stay at home and knit and spin. It's a lot less dangerous, lol. I guess those pointy needles are pretty good weapons, though.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 27, 2010)

LMAO Don't put me in that lot.. I squeal and scream the whole time i'm skidding around the track. Im pretty verbal...lol

and it's funny. I get nervous about falling without my gear, but i fall on a regular basis without gear.. harder than I fall at the rink..

im a hot mess.


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 28, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I will always have some type of hole..they do get smaller and I have even seen that will close up completley, but that isn't always the case.
> 
> Which is super funny considering I hate streached ears..I think they are tasteless and people will regret them.
> 
> ...


lol, I want to get my ears stretched, but only a little. Nothing huge like some I've seen, like my friend who pierces and he has some huge holes in his ears. 

I really like your new piercings. I haven't seen that much of a cartilage punched like that, but it looks really cool. I can't wait to see what it looks like after it's all done healing! (I don't get squeamish if with this stuff lol). 

As for the 'forever' talk, I get that a lot too. I can get tattooed whenever I want (we tattoo), but I still have to think about the tattoos, whether or not they are something I really want. I have a tattoo of a toilet dreaming of a butt (yes, that's what I said, you read that correctly), but I didn't just go get it, I thought about it for a very long time, and when I still wanted it, i got it done. I have 30+ tattoos. Have been pierced numerous times, and you know what? I wouldn't get rid of any of them for anything in this world. They are everything that I am. 

So, kudos to you. And you're braver than I. I could never have done that to my cartilage lol. I'm a sissy, which most people don't know cause I'm almost covered, and have had 4 piercings in my face at any given time lol. Post up some pictures once it's healed!!!


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 28, 2010)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> LMAO Don't put me in that lot.. I squeal and scream the whole time i'm skidding around the track. Im pretty verbal...lol
> 
> and it's funny. I get nervous about falling without my gear, but i fall on a regular basis without gear.. harder than I fall at the rink..
> 
> im a hot mess.


I really want to do the Roller Derby thing, but I need to 1. lose about 50 lbs (yay kids!), and 2. No try-outs yet, so we are back to 1 and of course, I've just started trying to skate again. Amusing to say the least lol.

My husband supports this though, so it's all good. And my best friend has decided that she is going to help me lose the weight with me, my other friend said she would join with me, but I have yet to hear back from her. I think she's skerrred lol. 

I can't wait though. I need a boost to my self esteem and some tough as nails girls to hang out with. It's been some time since I have had either in my life...

Sorry, I hijacked your thread, I will go back to reading and lurking now LOL


----------

